# Has anyone done a 7x7x7 blindfold solve?



## Kyle Girard (Apr 4, 2009)

That would be awesome if someone could do this


----------



## jcuber (Apr 4, 2009)

Only a few have successfully, I believe Mike Hughey is one of them.


----------



## Kian (Apr 4, 2009)

yes. mike hughey, istvan kocza, i assume chris hardwick, probably a number of others.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 4, 2009)

http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_777.html


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's my video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1ot85K0C_A

I'd have to check my records, but I think I've had something like 10 successful solves so far. I've run about 25-30% accuracy, I think.

I've tried 7x7x7 multis three times (just 2 of them), and gotten 0/2 all three times. But someday I'll get one - the memorization isn't too much for me.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 4, 2009)

Kian said:


> yes. mike hughey, istvan kocza, i assume chris hardwick, probably a number of others.



Yeah, I did a successful solve a couple months back. Took 3.5 hours for the whole attempt. Not sure if I have any plans to try again any time soon. Right now I'm trying to focus on 4x4 and 5x5, probably moreso 4x4 though.

I like medium cubes, big cubes are still a little intimidating for me BLD ;-)

Chris


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm surprised to see Kuti's record on the speedcubing site.


----------



## Kian (Apr 4, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> I'm surprised to see Kuti's record on the speedcubing site.



oh boy, let's nip this in the bud really quick. this was discussed before and it really doesn't end well. let's try and move on.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 7, 2009)

i found way how to solve the "edge centers" of the 7x7x7 on the D-face with U2. but its really annoying. has anyone a good algorithm to solve those pieces?
i mean those, who are only at the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7.

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2009)

I assume you're talking about what Chris originally called obliques (that's what I call them)?

They're my favorite pieces to do. They're really easy to do with regular commutators. So if you look at one face of a 7x7x7, the obliques are the Os below:

XXXXXXX
XXOXOXX
XOXXXOX
XXXXXXX
XOXXXOX
XXOXOXX
XXXXXXX

The key is to look at them as if they were big bars instead of just little pieces. Like this:

XXXXXXX
XXOOOXX
XOXXXOX
XOXXXOX
XOXXXOX
XXOOOXX
XXXXXXX

Now you can just solve the bars like you would + centers on a 5x5x5 (or even X centers, if you think about them a little differently), using the same commutators as the + centers use. But when the time comes to do a slice move, pick the proper off-center slice to get the individual piece instead of the whole bar.

I hope that hint is enough for you to see it - it really works well! I should really write a tutorial up about this using letters so people can follow the examples. The cool thing about this method is that you can spend very little effort thinking about which slices to move, and you don't have to visualize the individual pieces moving to do it. I'm quite confident that with this method, I could move around pieces on an 11x11x11 just as easily as I can a 7x7x7. Once you get the feel of the slices, you don't even have to count them - you can move quite fast. These pieces are the most fun to solve BLD for me!


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike you are amazing. I'll probably never solve a 4x4 bld


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2009)

byu said:


> Mike you are amazing. I'll probably never solve a 4x4 bld



Don't say that! Your next attempt could be the one!

Have you tried doing solves one set of pieces at a time? Don't bother to memorize; just look at the next 2 pieces to solve, close your eyes, and solve them. Then look at the next 2 and do it again, etc.

If you can get through a solve that way, then for sure you're on the verge of getting one BLD. Just make sure you spend enough time on the memo to not lose it and then it's just a matter of making enough tries before you get one.


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't do that. I need to work on center comms


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 8, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Mike you are amazing. I'll probably never solve a 4x4 bld
> ...




GREAT TIP MIKE!
you are copmpletely right, i alway did the same, when i try bigger cubes. i also do that on the 7x7x7 now, after i finally found a way to solve it completely blindfolded Thanks for your tip about the oblique centers, i just use 3 steps to do them now. but do you have a tip for me about recognizing the layers while being blindfolded? its so hard to realize wich layer is wich while turning. the memo is no problem, the solving is also no problem. i just have trouble with the recognition of the layers.
Thanks already Mike!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

DennisStrehlau said:


> ... do you have a tip for me about recognizing the layers while being blindfolded? its so hard to realize wich layer is wich while turning. the memo is no problem, the solving is also no problem. i just have trouble with the recognition of the layers.



It's so weird - Chris has always complained of the same issue. But for me, it was never a problem. I got my 7x7x7, and almost immediately I could just naturally feel which layer was which. In a way, the 7x7x7 is even better than other cubes, because it's not really a cube. The fattest part of the cube is the center slice, and then you just work from there. The outer layer is obvious; then if you need the next to outer layer, you just use the inner layer closest to the edge, and if you need the next slice in, you take the slice next to the middle layer. But honestly, I just try not to worry about it. Just go for the right slice and you should get it.

Maybe this helps: I always apply scrambles without looking at the cube. Do you have trouble doing that? I figure if I can find the right layer by feel while scrambling, I should be able just as easily to find it by feel when solving, right?

A general piece of advice that I think goes with this problem, but also goes with solving a 7x7x7 BLD to begin with: have no fear. No fear. Just think, "If I miss this solve, I'll just scramble another one tomorrow and try again." And go for it, at a nice comfortable pace. (Not too slow.) I really think having no fear is important to succeeding at the really big cubes BLD.

Good luck, Dennis - I'm looking forward to seeing your 7x7x7 BLD video soon!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> DennisStrehlau said:
> 
> 
> > ... do you have a tip for me about recognizing the layers while being blindfolded? its so hard to realize wich layer is wich while turning. the memo is no problem, the solving is also no problem. i just have trouble with the recognition of the layers.
> ...



Thanks a lot Mike.
I think this all will help me a lot, seriously
I will do 7x7x7 BLD and when Erik is here, i will do a 6x6x6 with his cube
Its funny, that the 4x4x4 and the 5x5x5 are getting so easy to do blindfolded, because of my Relays. What you say on the speedcubing.com page about your 2 5x5x5 is sooooo right. i wonder how easy then even becoe, after doing a 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 
I will do a video, of course, i am also looking forward to it. IF i miss, i hope i wont have too many mistakes so i could still upload the video

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 9, 2009)

Easy way out of learning blindfold cubing --- Get Mike Hughey


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Mike you are amazing. I'll probably never solve a 4x4 bld
> ...



Mike, are you a fortune teller or something? My very next 4BLD attempt after you posted this was my first success


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 9, 2009)

haha, Mike Hughey is the master of BLD. If he says something BLD-related will happen, it will.  Only that I'm still bad at 3x3 BLD


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

*claps* Congrats


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Mike, are you a fortune teller or something? My very next 4BLD attempt after you posted this was my first success



Ha! I figured you were close! Awesome job!

So is this a record? 3 people got their first 4x4x4 BLD solve in a span of just 2 days. (Come on, Rubixcubematt - you need one today too so we can have 4 people in 2 days!!!)

By the way, I just tried my 7x7x7 BLD for this week. I DNFed - I missed just 3 outer X centers. Time was 54:46.69 (28:24). Aww, so close.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

3 people? I know of me and Gparker. Who else?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> 3 people? I know of me and Gparker. Who else?



Oops, I guess it was just two. Sorry.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Still a record


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> So is this a record? 3 people got their first 4x4x4 BLD solve in a span of just 2 days.



I don't know how you would count the start time for this, but I think I might fit into this category. My first ever attempt at 4x4x4 BLD was actually the 4x4x4 supercube, and it was a success. I took about 5.5 hours for the attempt because I didn't yet understand commutators and used the "pure edge swap alg" that swaps two edges and nothing else to build edge groups and then solve. And yes I did say build edge groups and then solve, not just simply direct solve. Yeah... it was that bad.

My first 4x4x4 (regular, not supercube) success was I think my 2nd try at it probably close to 2 years later. I did both tries in the same day if I remember correctly, but if not it was on consecutive days.

So my first regular 4x4x4 success was certainly not in 2 days since I started trying 4x4x4 BLD, but my first 4x4x4 supercube BLD success was my first attempt.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > So is this a record? 3 people got their first 4x4x4 BLD solve in a span of just 2 days.
> ...



Oh, sorry Chris, it's my fault because I wasn't clear - I was referring to a different record. And I was wrong about it - I guess it was just 2 people, not 3, but in a single day. I was referring to the fact that, in a span of 24 hours somewhere in the world, two different people both got their first successful 4x4x4 BLD solves during that 24 hour time. (I wasn't paying attention to how long they worked on it before they got it.) I was simply amazed by how many people are now successfully doing 4x4x4 BLD. Back when you learned, the number of people who had done a successful 4x4x4 BLD could be counted on one hand. Now, we have a single day when 2 different people got their first successful 4x4x4 BLD solve. How very far big cube BLD solving has come, huh?

Oh, and solving a 4x4x4 supercube with the method you used is simply amazing. Way more difficult than something easy like, say, solving a 7x7x7 BLD with modern methods. It's so nice these days having easy ways to solve cubes BLD - thanks again for helping develop those awesome methods!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 17, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> haha, Mike Hughey is the master of BLD. *If he says something BLD-related will happen, it will*.  Only that I'm still bad at 3x3 BLD



Mike, please say I can get back into BLD and get good again


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> I can't do that.


You can say either "I can't do that." or "I can do that." - You are right anyway. 
--------------------------
[email protected]&#en megaminx!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > haha, Mike Hughey is the master of BLD. *If he says something BLD-related will happen, it will*.  Only that I'm still bad at 3x3 BLD
> ...



Derrick will get back into BLD and will get good again.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, sorry Chris, it's my fault because I wasn't clear - I was referring to a different record. And I was wrong about it - I guess it was just 2 people, not 3, but in a single day. I was referring to the fact that, in a span of 24 hours somewhere in the world, two different people both got their first successful 4x4x4 BLD solves during that 24 hour time.



*puts foot in mouth*

And yes as for the record you were actually referring to :-S I do think it's awesome that we're now up to 5 or 6 people within the course of a week! Crazy that big cubes BLD is taking off so much! Cool!



Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and solving a 4x4x4 supercube with the method you used is simply amazing. Way more difficult than something easy like, say, solving a 7x7x7 BLD with modern methods. It's so nice these days having easy ways to solve cubes BLD - thanks again for helping develop those awesome methods!



Thanks for the kind words, but you yourself sir are doing much more I think to further BLD cubing, especially big cubes. Also, if it weren't for Dror I don't think I would have taken such an interest in blindcubing the 3x3x3. Had I not been lucky enough to be the person who got to share a cab ride with him in 2003, I don't think I ever would have really developed such a strong interest in BLD. Meeting Dror again in 2005 was the principle motivator for me wanting to start big cubes BLD after that. Also, Stefan Pochmann with the first ever 5x5x5 BLD in competition was a huge motivator for me to finally start learning big cubes BLD as well. I claim simple addiction to this hobby of ours  Dror and Stefan got it all started for big cubes BLD (also Richard Carr played a *huge* roll, just not as much in competition) as far as I am concerned.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, Chris - I'm glad to see you saw this big 4x4x4 BLD explosion happened this week. I figured it would mean a lot to you to see it.

And yes of course, Stefan and Dror and Richard Carr all got it started even before you. But you were the one who was actively promoting it when I got into it; you played the same role for me that Stefan and Dror played for you.

Let's not forget that you have contributed a lot to the concepts as well. Your efforts to bring some of the techniques of the memory sports masters into BLD solving made it possible for ordinary people like me to be able to do big cubes BLD. And then of course there's BH (which I really am starting to seriously work on now - for corners, anyway).


----------



## Gparker (Apr 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Jhong253 said:
> ...



you should start charging people


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 17, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...


Before he does that, will I ever do a 5x5 blindfolded?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Jhong253 said:
> ...



immediately after reading that post. first 3 solves:

1. 1:30.93 solved
2. 1:29.10 solved
3. 1:40.16 solved

not that great but all had EXTREMELY hard memo for me and 2/3 with parity and flipped corners as well.

Thanks Mike


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike, will I ever get 50%+ accuracy on 4BLD?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I would love to see a 11x11x11 BLD once V 11 arrives


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Well I would love to see a 11x11x11 BLD once V 11 arrives



Don't worry, Mike will do it the week it comes out, if not the day it comes out.


----------

